# Recumbent - Tandem



## User (2 Aug 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 23692 (2 Aug 2015)

Sounds like a Pino - http://hasebikes.com/84-1-Tandem-Pino.html


----------



## TheDoctor (2 Aug 2015)

Good fun to ride, but a little costly (to say the least!)


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Aug 2015)

Recumbents are always a little pricey. As are good tandems. Co-motion, for example.


----------

